# BOB content list 1.1



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

My latest BOB list task was to create a GENERIC content list for people who are becoming serious about preparing.

The target audience were newly enlightened persons in my group and another group.

I withheld specific recommendations for a few reasons. 
1) To keep the list simple and uncluttered. I wrote up a few documents on BOBs and water treatment options. I've done a good bit of research, and I had some specific, pertinent information. But I thought it was a bit much for a new person.

2) To stimulate their own thoughts and discussion on what's actually needed. This is the most important part--it is so very important to both their and my education. I'm looking forward to learning more about about the most trim, necessary and useful items to add. Every person in the group brings a perspective and unique set of life experiences.

I would appreciate any and all critiques on this newer version.

Here is a link to version 1.1a:
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?bw1l7hwwmydzd96


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I would suggest ditching the N95 mask in favor of an N100 mask. The N95's don't actually prevent transmission of flu type viruses. They will protect you from dust though, if that's the only hazard expected.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> I would suggest ditching the N95 mask in favor of an N100 mask. The N95's don't actually prevent transmission of flu type viruses. They will protect you from dust though, if that's the only hazard expected.


Bad info is bad info.

As a contractor at a hospital I frequently have to wear these masks and their function has been explained to me by epidemiologists. First of all an N95 is a benchmark standard, NOT ALL MASKS are N95, and surgical masks often given out at hospitals ARE NOT N95. These masks are designed to stop YOU from spreading disease to already sick and/or immunocompromised patients. An N95 when properly fitted by definition prevents 95% of air born particles, thats both in (you breathing) and out (you exhaling). Per the standard they filter out 100 percent of particles that are larger than 1 micron, and have a less than 10% leak rate. Studies of these masks have shown them to be 97-99% effective in filtering particles of flu virus. In contrast a N100 mask is rated only slightly higher. The N100 particulate filtering facepiece respirator filters at least 99.97% of airborne particles.

In both cases the masks do not form an air tight seal and so the most likely pathway for infection is around the edges of the mask, either due to user error or warping or just plain old dumb luck (or lack thereof). Which is still unlikely. With the N100 costing almost double what the N95 does if you are JUST worried about flu (which is not life threatening to most) I would be fine sticking with the N95, if you are talking about small pox or some sort of NBC weapon of mass destruction then forget N100 and look for a REAL respirator, or even a complete BH4 suit.









***BTW the reason I had this conversation is because the hospital wanted to be cheap and give me the non N95 masks that they give everyone else. Not happening!


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Your BOB seems a bit heavy on electronics. All nice to have, but also all breakable and heavy.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Good catch, Padre. I inadvertently left out a phrase from version 1.0. "You cannot carry all of these items at once. Not all items are appropriate for your locale. The categories and items are suggestions to help you analyze your situation."

It has been added back, and the download link refreshed.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Padre said:


> Bad info is bad info.
> 
> As a contractor at a hospital I frequently have to wear these masks and their function has been explained to me by epidemiologists. First of all an N95 is a benchmark standard, NOT ALL MASKS are N95, and surgical masks often given out at hospitals ARE NOT N95. These masks are designed to stop YOU from spreading disease to already sick and/or immunocompromised patients. An N95 when properly fitted by definition prevents 95% of air born particles, thats both in (you breathing) and out (you exhaling). Per the standard they filter out 100 percent of particles that are larger than 1 micron, and have a less than 10% leak rate. Studies of these masks have shown them to be 97-99% effective in filtering particles of flu virus. In contrast a N100 mask is rated only slightly higher. The N100 particulate filtering facepiece respirator filters at least 99.97% of airborne particles.
> 
> ...


http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/npptl/topics/respirators/disp_part/RespSource3.html



> N95, N99, N100 - Filters at least 95%, 99%, 99.97% of airborne particles. Not resistant to oil.
> 
> R95, R99, R100 - Filters at least 95%, 99%, 99.97% of airborne particles. Somewhat resistant to oil.
> 
> P95, P99, P100 - Filters at least 95%, 99%, 99.97% of airborne particles. Strongly resistant to oil.


I erronously referred to it as an N100 mask, instead of an N100 respirator, to mean a rubber/silicon half or full face covering with replaceable filter cartridges. Preferably one with an exhalation valve. The paper masks suck. I have worn them in numerous industrial environments and it never fails that when I blow my nose, at least some small amount of whatever I was trying to protect myself from comes out. Another problem is that they end up soaked with moisture, either from sweat or from breathing.

Now, if I still end up with dust up my nose wearing a N95 paper mask, even after careful fitting, I fail to see how it's going to protect me from someone else, much less protecting them from anything I may have. This is especially true considering the particle sizes are much different(larger for the various types of dust I am or have been exposed to).

Here's some dull, dry reading for anyone interested, though it is old. http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/nas/RDRP/appendices/chapter6/a6-30.pdf Note that this refers to facepiece respirators, not disposable masks.

I'd rather deal with a .03% chance of getting sick than a 5+% chance.


----------

